# Can anyone tell me if the Audi S3 has skid control?



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

I drove the VW Bora with skid control and it was brilliant. I nearly lost the rear end of mt VR6 braking heavily around a corner and decided it might be an argument for a change.
Thanks.


----------



## Aphoric (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Can anyone tell me if the Audi S3 has skid control? (mdt)*

S3 comes standard with ESP


----------

